# Here you go Justin



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Its a little meated up aready with fish JuJu.... but you get the just of it...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

That looks good.......I think Im going to have to switch colors for the 1267...I was going pearl white, black and blue.........hmmmmmm...ill just stay with it and pattern it differently. Thanks Ryan


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you use those guides to wrap it dual-rung or are you using it mainly for casting? I've been thinking of giving those guides a try, but they're pricey.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Here's the Lowdown*

I had at one time three 11 foot Penn Pro Guides. After breaking a couple and getting them replaced, I broke one last fall and didnt replace it. I broke another this spring-they dont last to long when the wind closes a car door on them.
So, Ive had an extra butt section for some time and practice wrapping with it initially.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Here's the Lowdown*

I had at one time three 11 foot Penn Pro Guides. After breaking a couple and getting them replaced, I broke one last fall and didnt replace it. I broke another this spring-they dont last to long when the wind closes a car door on them.

So, Ive had an extra butt section for some time and practice wrapping with it initially.

Now, on thelast one that owned, the fininsh over the guide feet was cracking and chipping (these rods have been fished hard). So instead of fixing the guides, I stripped the rod and rebuilt it.
I had the extra butt section and kept it as is so it could be used as a spinner. I put a trigger grip on the new one....SO it can be used as both.

THe pictures dont do it justice though as the rod has been fished quite a bit in the last few weeks since wrapping it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ordered those guides today Ryan.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

youll like them...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

didnt get enough Ryan....ordered 6 bc thats what I was told Id need for the 1267 in the regular guides....but i think bc theyre low riders, im going to need more to clear the rod the whole way


----------

